# In need of CNC inlay for chess board in Houston



## duc996

I am in need of some one that lives in Houston and can do inlay work on a chess board. I want letters and numbers inlayed on walnut end grain and the negative on maple end grain. A total of 16 letters and numbers that needs to be 3/4"-1" in height. I have the pieces apart and can deliver. Please PM me and we can discuss further. Thanks.


----------



## MadMark

Have you considered a low cost (<$200) laser engraver?


















It will lase in any windows truetype font / size.

M


----------



## duc996

I am actually building the board for my brother and he really wanted the maple inlay to contrast the walnut. I didn't know the laser engraver was that affordable. Thanks


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Check with a trophy shop that uses a laser and CNC router for plaques and the like. that is where I get mine done her in GR. I'll be there is one in Houston!!

I don't know how much you would be needing done, but here is a cheap 2.5W machine on E bay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EleksMaker-EleksLaser-A3-Pro-2500mW-Laser-Engraving-Machine-CNC-Laser-Printer-/282549075759?hash=item41c93cbf2f:gLAAAOSwnK9ZVRaT

Jim


----------



## duc996

Thank you for the tip. I have found someone that has done it for me already. Thanks again!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

another satisfied customer LMAO :<))


----------

